# [FAQ] What are the differences between the AOSP ROMs for the Thunderbolt?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I put up a blog post here at RootzWiki about the differences between the major AOSP ROMs. I'm going to try to keep it updated as new flavors come out.

Click Here for the Blog!

I cover: CM7, OMFGB (FAQ), OMGB, and Liquid Thunderbread.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the write up. I think it'll help a ton of ppl


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I put up a blog post here at RootzWiki about the differences between the major AOSP ROMs. I'm going to try to keep it updated as new flavors come out.


Nice writeup. Since you are going to keep it updated, I'll start linking to it directly when these questions come up. Tired of answering the same questions, LOL.

Sent courtesy of SID6.7 and Tapatalk


----------

